# On the Ground in 24......



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Another long transport - and some colonist attitudes in need of serious adjustment. The hangar bays have been busy, and old trusty number 17 is prepped and ready for some mayhem..................................























































For those wondering just what this is, it's a 3Q 1/20 scale Melusine Armored Fighting Suit from the _Maschinen Krieger_ (Ma.K) world. The base is a Kotobukiya universal mech base. The suit is just under 4 inches tall. The suit and base were heavily weathered with oils and the Tamiya weathering kits.

This is my first Ma.K kit and I'm hooked........................I had a great time building and weathering it.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

It looks fantastic. The small size makes it astounding--it could easily pass for a MUCH larger model--your very good photography helps alot too.

My eyes are bleeding just thinking of the work you put into this small wonder.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, machgo. I've never considered my photography as "good" at all. I guess I got a few frames right here. 

This model was a lot of work, but nothing too minute or eye breaking. It was more attention to weathering and doing it realistically without overdoing it. 

I hope I hit close to that mark.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That looks downright cinematic. Great job on the figures and setting. 

Sean


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow! I really like that set up,nice weathering job!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great work


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, jafo!


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

HI i am also into the Ma.k world and that looks GTEAT


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, roadflea.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Extremely cool :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

